
Should you get a masters degree in computer science? An “informed decision tree” - forrestbrazeal
https://forrestbrazeal.com/2017/01/03/should-you-get-a-masters-degree-in-computer-science-an-informed-decision-tree/
======
zck
This doesn't seem to distinguish between different types of masters degrees. I
got a Masters of Engineering in Computer Science from Cornell, and it's _not_
a research degree^1. I enjoyed the program, but it was closer to a fifth year
of undergrad. Similarly, the bottommost branch seems to assume you're doing
the degree while having a fulltime job.

[1] If you were very self-motivated, you could do research. But, as a student
who came into the program without doing so, I found myself unable to get into
research. So the default was not research.

